# Racing at Monaco Grand Prix???



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let all the clubs know that we would like to be added to your season race schudule if possible?
We have the 71' Maxtrax extra long scorpion layout with 32amps of power adjustable 0-30DC. Also Large LCD screen and the lastest Trackmate race control system with relays.

We can also handle HO drag racing with a Max Trax drag strip, 32amps of power adj. 0-30DC, large LCD Screen and the lastest Trackmate timing system with their best tree along with win lights and printer.

For the family the also have the following items:
1/24 Drag Strip 1/4 mile; 85 Trioval eight lane, 8 kiddy rides, batting cages, laser tag and Go-carts.

Contact:
James Rorrer
Manager
Monaco Grand Prix
201 East Meadow Road
Suite 139
Eden, NC 27288
336-552-7999
[email protected]

PS: May be adding a 1/24 x 155' Big Blue King Track. Stay tune!!!

Update, we have brought the King and will be putting it up the week of the 18th. Want to go slow and easy here making sure all braid is okay and placed if needed.

By the way, this a Steve O. King which came from Alabama to Anderson, SC then to Eden, NC and now to me in Eden which is nice, I only have about 2 miles to move it.

Still would like to book some club races of local clubs?


----------



## mtnbike101 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Pics*

How about some pics of this monster!?


----------

